# ABC Detailing - Rosso Mars Lamborghini Aventador Roadster LP700-4



## ABC Detailing

Hi all, another special one from ABC Detailing!

A few weeks ago we were contacted by someone many will know as Lord Aleem, to give his 2-week old Rosso Mars Lamborghini Aventador Roadster LP700-4 some gloss and protection for the Gumball Get Together in London the next day.



We made the trip up to Birmingham to carry out the detail whilst the roof was wrapped gloss black.

Also on site was Alex James photography, recording a promotional video that is available to watch here - 




Getting down to the detail, the car was in very good condition as would be expected, but isn't always the case. The car arrived to the owner from Lamborghini in a sealed transporter, which really showed during decontamination stages.











Again, nothing major, but always best to remove as much as possible without contact.

AF Citrus was used to break down the dirt before hand washing.



The 21" wheels were first up with various sized brushes and PH Neutral wheel cleaner.





Next up was a hand wash with the Microfibre Madness Mitt and AMDetails Bubbles.







Moving onto the decontamination stages, tar and iron dissolvers were showing minimal contamination, which makes a change to usual new cars that have sat at the docks for weeks picking up fallout!





Clay was picking very little up other than from the rear of the car, so the car was rinsed off and pulled inside for drying.

Dried off using the Wooly Mammoth towel



Under the bonnet dried off and quick detailed.



The interior was given a wipe over and the leather cleansed.



A few small scratches on the bonnet and drivers side were removed safely with the Rupes Bigfoot system, after measuring paint depth.







Wheels and metals were sealed with Swissvax Autobahn, tyres dressed with Megs Endurance.



Glass cleaned with Gtechniq G6 and protected with G1.





AF Dressle was sprayed onto plastic panels and left for a few hours to soak, before being buffed to a natural shine.



After the few spot corrections, the car was pre-cleansed/coated/polished with Auto Finesse Tripple, followed by Auto Finesse Illusion.







Applied and curing -





Exhaust pipes and surround were cleaned and polished to remove soot and flame residue!

Before



After



Once the Illusion had been removed, the car was ready for some finished photos!



























The car was then moved outside for some photos!























And one of the flamethrower... This gets driven how it should be!



Thanks for reading and I hope you've enjoyed. This was an absolute dream car for me, being the roadster in the best spec and colours just added that little bit more.

Have a quick watch of our detailing video and let us know what you think -






Turn the sound up for the ending.. 

Look out for the promotional video coming within the next week from Alex James Photography

Comments, chat and views always welcome, please follow us on Facebook and Instagram for the day-to-day happenings at ABC Detailing.

Facebook

Twitter

Instagram

Website

Andy
ABC Detailing
[email protected]


----------



## Mini devil

Wow stunning car :doublesho great work :thumb:


----------



## Leebo310

Stunning work mate. Car looks absolutely immense in that colour!
That flame shot is awesome too!


----------



## Rascal_69

Amazing. Seen it on lord aleems ig. 

Great work. 

Get him on board to do all his cars. 

Needs a detailer to look after them properly


----------



## Bartl

Absolutely amazing.


----------



## sm81

Dripping wet.... awesome work


----------



## Ia79

Great work. Car looks amazing


----------



## Zetec-al

Nice work!


----------



## Scrim-1-

Rascal_69 said:


> Amazing. Seen it on lord aleems ig.
> 
> Great work.
> 
> Get him on board to do all his cars.
> 
> Needs a detailer to look after them properly


He had his c63 detailed by somebody else.

Does care about his cars sometimes :lol:


----------



## Nico1970

Incredible car and work...


----------



## gibbo555

Wow excellent!


----------



## forest-sion

Nice work, don't forget to drop the car back to Lydney when your done


----------



## simonjj

Very nice Andy, top job.


----------



## tonyy

Looks stunning:thumb:


----------



## NiallG

I don't think I've seen a red Lambo since the Countach days. It's more usual to see them in yellow, orange, lime green etc, now. Looks great in red for a change, nice work there.


----------



## ocdetailer

Absolutely stunning, love the contrast between black and red, the wheels look gorgeous with autobahn


----------



## streaky

Very Nice.


----------



## craigblues

Looking good. Look forward to seeing the promo video.


----------



## ABC Detailing

Thanks for the comments guys.



forest-sion said:


> Nice work, don't forget to drop the car back to Lydney when your done


I wish!



simonjj said:


> Very nice Andy, top job.


Cheers Simon, hope you are well?



NiallG said:


> I don't think I've seen a red Lambo since the Countach days. It's more usual to see them in yellow, orange, lime green etc, now. Looks great in red for a change, nice work there.


Good point, this was such a good combo though, crazy that there are only two of these in the country in Rosso Mars!


----------



## lewis92

I think i just had a moment


----------



## ABC Detailing

lewis92 said:


> I think i just had a moment


Haha! You're excused!


----------



## MagpieRH

I'd have been too busy drooling all over it to give it a proper clean. What a machine! Lovely finish on that job too


----------



## gb270

love that


----------



## Bill58

That looks amazing!


----------



## ABC Detailing

MagpieRH said:


> I'd have been too busy drooling all over it to give it a proper clean. What a machine! Lovely finish on that job too


I had to overcome the same issues!



gb270 said:


> love that





Bill58 said:


> That looks amazing!


Thanks both. 

Video should be coming by the end of the week!


----------



## NiallG

ABC Detailing said:


> Thanks for the comments guys.
> 
> I wish!
> 
> Cheers Simon, hope you are well?
> 
> Good point, this was such a good combo though, crazy that there are only two of these in the country in Rosso Mars!


Ferraris are nearly almost always red. But that seems to be changing slowly, now. I think the 'tyranny' of red was broken by the Diablo for Lamborghini, and snowballed from there.


----------



## ABC Detailing

NiallG said:


> Ferraris are nearly almost always red. But that seems to be changing slowly, now. I think the 'tyranny' of red was broken by the Diablo for Lamborghini, and snowballed from there.


Lamborghini's are looking very good in red and I can imagine sales figures of red Huracans being strong!


----------



## Hincey

Love all his cars, lucky b*****d! That's his third Aventador if I remember correctly! Head down to his house, he has plenty of Rolls Royce's that could do with a detail, and some G Wagons, Ferraris, Audis, more Lambos etc etc lol

Top work by the way!


----------



## ABC Detailing

Hincey said:


> Love all his cars, lucky b*****d! That's his third Aventador if I remember correctly! Head down to his house, he has plenty of Rolls Royce's that could do with a detail, and some G Wagons, Ferraris, Audis, more Lambos etc etc lol
> 
> Top work by the way!


I've seen the photos! Thanks buddy.


----------



## acrebo

Stunning, looking forward to you working your magic on mine this weekend


----------



## StamGreek

Well done Andy...love both the interior and exterior work


----------



## Scrim-1-

Just seen this car on twitter, was petrol bombed last night.

Such a shame and waste of a stunning car


----------



## CK_pt

Yup... I don't know WTF is on the mind of these people that leads them to do something like this.


----------



## ocdetailer

I just read about the bombing, can't comprehend why someone would do that, I hope the culprits are suitably punished. At least you'll be detailing his replacement (hopefully)


----------



## Dave182

Jealousy! I suppose his instagram/twitter fame will boost some sales, but with the positives come the negatives!


----------



## ABC Detailing

Thanks for the comments guys, video is ready to go, such a shame about the car, hopefully this will be a good tribute to it! 

Watch out tomorrow for the video on the first page of the thread!


----------



## ABC Detailing

Video is live, let us know what you think!


----------



## djgregory

What does this guy do for work?


----------



## Rascal_69

djgregory said:


> What does this guy do for work?


Works for family business

Platinum exclusive travel - reason why most of company cars have - PET plates.

Own cars is scirocco and 507 c63amg

Mum has - Porsche jeep and new range rover

Dad has - old banged up pinky Astra ha


----------



## Jonny_R

Stunning car and work mate


----------



## s3 rav

Great video


----------



## K.M

Here's the video of the car getting torched!!

Jealousy is a terrible thing!

http://www.birminghammail.co.uk/news/midlands-news/lord-aleem-500000-supercars-firebombed-7261360


----------



## billyali86

His 2 R8s and Flying Spur have now also been torched...

DO NOT F*CK WITH A MANS CAR


----------



## Steve

Yes its very sad and i feel deeply sorry for him but i think were kind of destroying ABC's thread here?


----------



## jedi-knight83

sjk said:


> Yes its very sad and i feel deeply sorry for him but i think were kind of destroying ABC's thread here?


giving it lots of views and keeping it at the top of the pile... hardly destroying it.

Saw the cctv of this.. looked like organised gang.


----------



## Lee_fr200

Gutting for the owner and the detailer really, all the hard work and days later torched!


Jealousy is a terrible thing


----------



## almas_09

Great work on the Aventador, looks awesome!


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

Saw this at the #GumballGetTogether. Awesome looking car.

There's an article in the Daily Mail about Lord Aleem and the arson attack.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ries-arson-attacks-blames-jealous-rivals.html


----------



## Zetec-al

I would be very worried if i was Mr Aleem, what is wrong with people in this world?

Scum bags!


----------



## ABC Detailing

Hi guys, thanks for the comments, I'd prefer it if comments weren't just about the attacks, I'm told that this one will be back on the road very soon, as it only had window and interior damage!

Should still be beading in that time!


----------



## Lal B3N

Great work! Looks stunning.


----------



## Donetello

Lovely car and excellent job done.


----------



## ABC Detailing

Donetello said:


> Lovely car and excellent job done.





Lal B3N said:


> Great work! Looks stunning.


Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## V3nom

I don't know why I'm only just seeing this but...Unbelievable! What an incredibly beautiful machine and how lucky you are to work on it! Awesome work dude! :thumb:


----------



## Mini devil

Excellent work! Lovely colour :argie: can get lost looking at it :argie:

Had one at work today. Stunning cars and sounds so nice althought we have just fitted a 12k exhaust :tumbleweed:


----------



## Storry

A bit of a random question, but where can I buy some of those black disposable gloves you wear when detailing. I'm tired of getting filthy!


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Black Mamba Gloves, amazing.


----------



## Storry

Kash-Jnr said:


> Black Mamba Gloves, amazing.


Link to cheapest site?


----------



## Kash-Jnr

i4Detailing is £13.99 free delivery. 
PolishedBliss is more expensive at £14 free delivery. :lol:


----------



## illeagalhunter

Amazing


----------



## jay p

Stunning job !!😆✊👍👍 looks awesome !!


----------



## LSherratt

I'd give my left nut for that! Actually, I'd give both!


----------

